# Mikes Bikes Sacramento



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I was checking the Better Business Bureau ratings for Mikes Bikes Sacramento. They get a F The worst rating that you can get. My experience with mikes bikes has been horrible. They deserve the F rating.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You've posted negatively about Mike's Bikes before in this thread. Do you want to elaborate on your experience this time? I don't know why they get an F. Maybe they have had one complaint and zero other feedback (because happy customers don't go writing to the BBB). I will say again that I have nothing but praise for Mike's Bikes (of Palo Alto), but no experience with their Sacramento store.

Without more details, how do we know what motives you have for this post? It may well be genuine customer feedback. But you might be a disgruntled former employee or owner of "Fred's Bikes Of Sacramento" for all I know.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

The few times that I've gone into that shop (yes, the one in Sac), I've had excellent experiences.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

just bought an electra cruiser there on my way back home from visiting friends in sac. clean store, staff was knowledgeable and friendly. the guy helping me was nice, we talked a bit and roadies, mtb trails we both have ridden etc. fair price on the electra, sure, I could have payed less on the net, but I wanted to ride this specific one before I bought, and they happened to have it in stock. Since they were cool, I bought from them instead of ordering. Oh, and a cool dog my daughter got to play with. My bike was all checked, adusted, gone through before they let me take it out the door. 

so, fwiw, my experience.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

I was in that store today for a pro fit and ended up getting a jersey and a tune up. The tune up should have taken until the next day but they were able to turn it around in an hour and a half. I have never had a bad experience in this location or the San Rafael store.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

skip said:


> I was checking the Better Business Bureau ratings for Mikes Bikes Sacramento. They get a F The worst rating that you can get.
> 
> My experience with mikes bikes has been horrible. They deserve the F rating.


Could you elaborate? What happened when you went there?
.


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I can go on forever with the problems I had with mikes bikes sacramento. For one. Everytime I had a problem with my bike. They had a guy that never worked on a road bike work on my high end road bike. I brought my bike in three times and they messsed it up three times. My freehub got chewed up when the mechanic didn't tighten the cassette. When I told them. They told me take a file to the burrs. I paid $75 for free adjustments and free labor on replacing parts. But when I asked them how much to replace my cables They wanted to charge me $150. After I had my bike for 5000 miles. They tried to sell me a FSA crank to replace my Dura Ace crank. I got 38000 miles on the same crank. I can go on. But it would take 2 pages to list all my complaints. The good thing about the whole experience is that I learned how to work on my own bike. I do ten times the job that Mikes Bikes Sacramento does. When I brought my complaints to the owner. He called me a liar. and told me to move on with my life. The head mechanic couldn't adjust my deraillur etc....etc.... There a joke.


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

*Oh by the way*

If you like a oversize Lab dog with his nose in your crotch while you look at bikes. Then this is the place to go.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

skip said:


> When I brought my complaints to the owner. He called me a liar. and told me to move on with my life. .


I once heard a bike shop owner say something that really stuck with me;

50% of the customers you can make happy with a fair price and great service.
45% of the customers you can make happy with a fair price and some extra great service.
5% of the customers you can't make happy no matter what you do and sometimes you have to encourage them to go away.

Any chance you're in that 5% group?


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I never had a problem with Planet Bike in Folsom or City Bicycle in Sacramento or Citrus Heights. I've gotten great service at Performance bike shops. Sunrise and Howe Ave. stores. Mikes Bikes is the worse bike shop I've ever been in. Its run by low lifes.


----------



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought my Roubaix from the Palo Alto store and had a great experience. Reasonable price and Vee, the person who gave me the free "rough fit", took his time and went into greater detail than other bike shops I've been to. I don't have any experience with them working on my bike, but all other aspects were great.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

don't know if this is the same mike's bikes but I've been a couple times to the one in Palo Alto - they are snobbish, do poor work on wheels (didn't even release the tension when they adjusted them), charged way too much for said poor work, and refused to send a derailleur to shimano for warranty repair. The place is convenient because close to work, but I'll wait week-ends to get what I need to the LBS close to where I live.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> You've posted negatively about Mike's Bikes before in this thread. Do you want to elaborate on your experience this time? I don't know why they get an F. Maybe they have had one complaint and zero other feedback (because happy customers don't go writing to the BBB). I will say again that I have nothing but praise for Mike's Bikes (of Palo Alto), but no experience with their Sacramento store.
> 
> Without more details, how do we know what motives you have for this post? It may well be genuine customer feedback. But you might be a disgruntled former employee or owner of "Fred's Bikes Of Sacramento" for all I know.


The BBB does not accept compliments, only complaints. As I understand it, to get an F in the BBB requires-

-more unique complaints than other businesses in your category (i.e. one disgruntled customer can't complain multiple times and have it count against the business)
-then after the business has been informed of the complaint(s) it has to ignore them
-if it makes an attempt to resolve them and doesn't, they get some points, and won't get an F
-if they actually resolve them they get nearly full points, almost as if the complaint never happened. I don't think they can actually get an A+ with resolved complaints, but I think they can get an A.

The BBB is run by businesses, so its weighted in their favor. To get a score below C takes a certain amount of arrogance or bad people people skills. I worked for a very good company that had an F at the BBB. The owner just didn't get customer service- he'd get defensive if a customer complained, usually about a misunderstanding that could have been resolved, and he didn't bother to reply to the BBB or pick up the phone and address complaints when he was informed he had them.


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

My experience with this LBS is nothing but positive.

I while back I brought my rear wheel from my Specialized Roubaix with a slashed tire. The salesman offered to mount an Armadillo Specialized tire (~ $65) plus an inner tube. I agreed and when finished I was presented with a bill for just over $35. I asked if there was a mistake, but he responded that since I was a Specialized customer he gave the the discount. I was very pleasantly surprised, especially since I had bought the bike from another Specialized dealer.

I am just sayin . . .


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

skip said:


> If you like a oversize Lab dog with his nose in your crotch while you look at bikes. Then this is the place to go.


Anybody with a Lab isn't all bad. The nose placement is just a bonus.


----------

